# Armies of Renown Book (Army of the Month Collection)



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=&prodId=prod2250138a










_Armies of Renown: 20GBP/33USD/40CAD/40AUD/57NZD

Collecting the first 12 months of White Dwarf's Army of the Month articles, Armies of Renown contains a year's worth of highly individual and personalised collections. 

Included are examples of different painting techniques, personalised conversions, colour schemes and much more. But above all, this book is bursting with 12 fantastic miniatures collections that will provide ideas and inspiration for any hobbyist.

Armies of Renown is a full colour, hardback book containing 80 pages of glorious miniatures collections._

So basically GW invites hobbyists to send in pictures of their armies (or send them to Warhammer World I think?). They take pictures and then GW sticks in in WD. Then at the end of the year they collect them all into one book and slap a 60NZD price tag on it.... I really hope they are paying the people who sent their armies in at least something. Otherwise that is just wrong. Sooooo wrong in my book.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not likely. Their submission guidelines state that anything you submit becomes their intellectual property, in short. I think they figure being in White Dwarf (and being featured in a $30 book) is enough of an ego-booster that they don't have to pay anyone for the entries. 

That being said... this is stupid. Really, really stupid. If they had comprehensive painting and modelling guides in it, that might be different, but you know all they'll have for that in there is their basic four step program of "base, layer, wash, drybrush" that doesn't produce results that are even vaguely comparable to what's pictured.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A nice way for them to reprint old WD articles into a book and make more money..

The stuff in there won't come anywhere near the stuff we have in our project logs section, especially the likes of Jacobite, Khornes Fist, Swedemarine and Xenobiotic. 

Not going to buy this!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

No way to send my armies to them.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Not gona lie, I quite want this. I don't really have much interest in the majority of the contents of WD, but quite frequently I've heard people make reference to the "army of the month" section. I wouldn't get a subscription to WD, but I would happily pay for a compilation of these articles. However, there would be no chance whatsoever of me purchasing this if I had splashed out on a couple WD copies this year.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm. If I ever get an army to the state I'd be happy to send it in, I'll be sure to do proper stage by stages for it...


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I might buy this, even if it's just to stare in awe at the great models haha


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Not likely. Their submission guidelines state that anything you submit becomes their intellectual property, in short. I think they figure being in White Dwarf (and being featured in a $30 book) is enough of an ego-booster that they don't have to pay anyone for the entries.


Yeah that's what I assumed was going on. Pretty fucking low and immoral in my opinion.



Kobrakai said:


> A nice way for them to reprint old WD articles into a book and make more money..
> 
> The stuff in there won't come anywhere near the stuff we have in our project logs section, especially the likes of Jacobite, Khornes Fist, Swedemarine and Xenobiotic.
> 
> Not going to buy this!


Don't get me wrong mate, I've seen the WD's where these armies have been in and they are pretty bloody amazing nowhere near what I could. If the painters were actually getting a cut of the proceeds then I would probably pick up a copy just to show some support for them and GW's support of the community, as it stands I'd rather burn $60 bucks.

The fact is though you can find armies of this standard online fairly easily with much better discussion around. Yourself and @xenobiotic being prime examples.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You can look at pretty armies all day on the interweb. If I was going to buy something for painting tips I'd buy *this*. But, again, there are great painting guides all over the web. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

They should have done a calendar with the 12 armies, including some nice pics and some background on the people and ideas that created them. 

Sell it for the usual GW markup, like £12-15 but a decent cut goes to charity. I'm sure they'd sell quite a lot from people tacking it onto their orders during and after xmas.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> The fact is though you can find armies of this standard online fairly easily with much better discussion around. Yourself and @xenobiotic being prime examples.












I'm with Varakir on this, turned it into a Calendar, think this would have been a lot better!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> I'm with Varakir on this, turned it into a Calendar, think this would have been a lot better!


I'm a cheap bastard and i'd buy one. Hell i'd buy a heresy calendar :victory:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder if that's possibly a good idea to maybe raise funds for the forum to cover administration and running costs. I know Jezlad usually runs money drives. Perhaps if calendars can be printed at a decent price they can be sold to go back into the Heresy kitty?

I understand the whole demand v cost etc, so it may not be viable, but food for thought


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Hell I'd buy a Heresy calender! Can we have some infamous quotes on each month too? haha!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> I wonder if that's possibly a good idea to maybe raise funds for the forum to cover administration and running costs. I know Jezlad usually runs money drives. Perhaps if calendars can be printed at a decent price they can be sold to go back into the Heresy kitty?
> 
> I understand the whole demand v cost etc, so it may not be viable, but food for thought


That's a pretty cool idea. Not sure how it would be done, but it's pretty neat. 

The most annoying thing about this book is that it looks like it's just directly copy/pasting the page layout/design from the pages of white dwarf. Which means all they've done is changed the page numbers, maybe added a forward. Stuck and contents in and bam, straight to market. A day's work, tops. 

That said, I do like the idea of it, it's nice that GW are showcasing the community. As usual, it's just the price I'm against (grumble grumble, and all that anti GW bullshit)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Heresy calendar, eh? I could look into it. That kind of stuff isn't super expensive to print, since it's commonly used as a fundraiser. I'm doing so much else right now with distributors of random crap that it isn't even out of my way really to check on something like that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Already have the last twelve months of WD, so, um, no...... :laugh:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Heresy calendar, eh? I could look into it. That kind of stuff isn't super expensive to print, since it's commonly used as a fundraiser. I'm doing so much else right now with distributors of random crap that it isn't even out of my way really to check on something like that.


Yea please look into it. I'm sure we can organise some nice decent enough images from a selection of our work to make into a calendar or something


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I might be able to help design this calender, Hell it'd make a good portfolio piece to have


----------

